# Will a post emergent herbicide work?



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

I've got a bunch of creeping charlie and other weeds in my TTTF and was wondering if there is anything I can do to get rid of it right now?


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

I am thinking Triclopyr and a 3 way or Tzone. Suggest doing this on a warm day in the winter - like today!


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

According to DoMyOwn.com, applications at above 50 def F (soil temperature) should work.... I just applied with a current soil temp of 60 F. I have a ton of charlie and chickweed.

google "triclopyr application temperature" for the source


----------



## Grassobession (Dec 30, 2021)

Jagermeister said:


> I am thinking Triclopyr and a 3 way or Tzone. Suggest doing this on a warm day in the winter - like today!


Speedzone UpTo 85 degrees. Had the same problem. Sprayed it once and it dyeing nicely. Blanket spray at 1.5/k using teejet turbojet.


----------

